# Upgrading installed PKGNG packages (with non-default compile options) from ports



## frijsdijk (Oct 24, 2013)

Hi,

I've created repositories with poudriere, and the machines that use PKGNG have 
	
	



```
WITH_PKGNG=YES
```
 in /etc/make.conf.

For whatever reason, sometimes I'd like to upgrade the installed package via ports (using portmaster or portupgrade). Combining these is possible according to the documentation, but compile options are lost during the process. So the output of 
	
	



```
pkg info -f <package name>
```
 is not copied (so to say) to /var/db/ports/<package name>/options

Am I missing something here or is this just 'how it is'?

Thanks!


----------



## SirDice (Oct 24, 2013)

You can copy the option directory from poudriere to your machine. You should have a <jail_name>-options directory in /usr/local/etc/poudriere.d/. The contents should be the same as in /var/db/ports/.


----------



## kpa (Oct 24, 2013)

That is basically 'how it is'. If you use only binary packages the compile time options are of only some interest since you might want to query them and see if certain options are set but they would be useless otherwise and not worth storing at /var/db/ports because you're not building anything on the machine that uses the binary packages. If you happen to build anything in the machine where the packages the options could be the wrong options and storing them automatically would be destructive.


----------



## frijsdijk (Oct 24, 2013)

Clear. Thanks!


----------

